# Denon Beefs-Up Offerings with Two New X-Series Receivers (AVR-X1300W, AVR-X2300W)



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Denon has made quite a few product announcements in the last month, adding new gear to its S-Series of receivers in addition to announcing the new HEOS HS2 lineup. Several days ago, the company revealed even more new gear with the arrival of two new X-Series AV receivers: AVR-X1300W and AVR-X2300W. These models mark the beginning of the fourth generation of X-Series models, and carry the bulk of modern technologies we’ve come to expect from mid-range receiver equipment. 

The AVR-X1300W is a slick, reasonably priced ($599 MSRP), 7.2 channel unit that carries quite a few of Denon’s upper-end model technologies. It boasts 80 Watts per channel and ships equipped with Dolby Atmos. Denon promises to further expand the X1300W’s immersive sound capabilities with a 2016 DTS:X firmware release. That means the X1300W will eventually have full 5.1.2 sound compatibility with two of the three commercially available immersive formats. In addition, it offers Dolby Surround and DTS Neural:X (firmware needed) upmixing capabilities to boost legacy content into a pseudo-immersive experience. 

The X1300W has all bases covered when considering 4K UHD video material. It features HDMI 2.0a and HDCP 2.2 security protocol coverage on each of its six HDMI inputs. In addition, it supports 4K/ 60 Hz video, High Dynamic Range, 4:4:4 color sampling, 21:9 aspect ratio video, 3D, and the larger BT.2020 color space. The X1300W can handle every current 4K source currently available on the market, with a solid eye on future tech developments.

Not surprisingly, the X1300W is loaded with Bluetooth and Wi-Fi connectivity, making it easy for owners to play their digital music libraries and stream music. Dual antennas on the backside of the X1300W are designed to draw a strong signal, allowing seamless access to Apple AirPlay, Internet Radio, Pandora, Spotify Connect, and SiriusXM. If higher quality audio is your desire, the X1300W is designed to handle FLAC, AIFF, and DSD (up to 5.6 MHz) playback through a front-side USB port.










_The X2300W and X1300W look identical on the front side._​

The AVR-X2300W is a slightly beefier version of the X1300W. Tagged with a higher price point ($799 MSRP), the X2300W boasts 95 Watts per channel and two additional HDMI inputs (bumping the total to eight). In addition, an advanced video processor section can upscale standard definition and high-definition sources attached to each HDMI input. Denon delivers further video tweaking via the X2300W with a full suite of Imaging Science Foundation calibration controls and the ISF’s certified stamp of approval. 

Both models offer easy set-up using an available Remote App (iOS, Android, Kindle Fire) and Audyssey’s MultEQ XT room calibration suite. They also feature Audyssey Dynamic Volume (real-time volume adjustment to keep advertisements from setting your ears on fire) and Audyssey Dynamic EQ to boost a system’s surround effects when listening to content at low volume levels. 

Look for both models to begin shipping this month.

_Image Credits: Denon_


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Those babies are feature packed, and for that price...quite a bargain! I suspect with the Dirac software becoming the go to standard, Denon is putting MultiEQ XT-32 in more & more products. Which is good for the consumer.

I do wish we could get more options in AVR's that support 7.2.4, very limited currently. But I suspect that will change next year.


----------



## JimShaw (Apr 30, 2012)

Tonto said:


> Those babies are feature packed, and for that price...quite a bargain! I suspect with the Dirac software becoming the go to standard, *Denon is putting MultiEQ XT-32 in more & more products*. Which is good for the consumer.
> 
> I do wish we could get more options in AVR's that support 7.2.4, very limited currently. But I suspect that will change next year.


The units above only have MultiEQ XT, not XT-32. The X4200 is where the XT-32 comes in


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Thanks for the correction, I could have sworn I read that...wishful thinking I guess!


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Unfortunately the step-up Audyssey is one more expensive models...but I'd agree with the sentiment: they are totally feature packed (especially the X1300W) for the coin.


----------

